# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Young Heroes/Villains Being Trained Appreciation Thread

## CellarDweller

I'm starting this thread to see if there is any interest in the discussion on the topic of younger people being trained for a life of crime fighting, or a life of crime.

the heroes/villains in question can be from any comic universe, and the training can be one-on-one (Batman & Robin, Wolverine & Kitty Pryde),  sidekick situation  (Wendy & Marvin, Wonder Twins) or a school setting (New Mutants, Generation X, The Hellions).  

Discussion can be about the specific training the young people received, or how they used that training in the field.  What did you like/not like about these situations?  Did you find them realistic/unrealistic?

----------


## CellarDweller

As a young kid, I got into heroes through the old Super Friends cartoon.  I remember watching season one, and having no idea why Wendy & Marvin were there.

When the comic came out, it at least gave us the premise that they were at the Hall of Justice to be trained to be heroes.  However, I don't think the writers really knew what to do with this information.   Wendy and Marvin were there for 9 issues, but I really don't recall any training sessions for them, other than the first issue.





It was also that issue that a group of super villains took on 5 Jr. Super Villains, and began to train them as well.  Penguin had Chick, Poison Ivy had Honeysuckle, Toy Man had Toy Boy (an what an bad name choice!), Human Flying Fish had Sardine, and Cheetah had Kitten.   I don't think we ever saw those junior villains again, after issue #2 when the story ended.

As for Wendy and Marvin, they had a few good moments in the comic, they stopped The World Beater in #3, were pretty active in #6, and took down Grax in #9, their last issue with Super Friends, other than a guest appearance later on.


Trivia.....somehow, Kitten managed to get a spot on The Super Friends metal lunchbox when it was released back in the 70s.  LOL

----------


## CellarDweller

When it came to the Wonder Twins, the writers seemed to have a better idea of how to show training.  There were multiple issues that showed Zan & Jayna in training at the Hall and out on patrol with the other heroes.

----------


## CellarDweller



----------


## CellarDweller

Days of Future Past -  I can remember reading this, and laughing at how Kitty managed to walk through the Danger Room session with her eyes closed.  I guess it would be difficult to devise a session for someone who could become intangible at will.

I enjoyed seeing Kitty's nervousness at the test, as well as her reactions to Kurt.   I get they are all mutants, but adjusting to a new experience in your life, as well as someone who had Kurt's physical appearance would be an unsettling experience.

----------


## PCN24454

The issue is naturally that its easy to see the characters as child soldiers. Thats not a stigma thats easy to get rid of.

----------

